# Big Chambers, Small Throats-45 Colt Blackhawk



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

I know I can ream the throats, but is there any repair short of a new cylinder that would allow tighter tolerances in the chambers? It's a little hard on brass stretching so much and I am not getting a good seal in the cylinder. Is this something Ruger might take care of? It came from the factory that way, but that was 5 years ago.


----------



## texagun (May 5, 2007)

If the chamber diameters are out of spec, Ruger should make a new cylinder for your gun. How big are they?


----------

